# Pymo Tourney Results?



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone know? I heard a rumor that a 56 was caught.
Also only 79 boaters - 29 fish were caught though.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

43 was the Biggest. and the other numbers you had seemed right. I boated a 31.5 trolling but my nephew that is 8 years old also boated his first muskie that was very exciting to see. his was 31.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thx- congrats on yours and your nephews fish!


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

*2008 Open Summer Contest Results -------July 12th & 13th 2008*

THE 38th OHMC ANNUAL OPEN SUMMER CONTEST was held at Pymatuning Lake the weekend of July 12th & 13th, 2008. As always the event was open to the public. Headquarters was set up at the main beach near the causeway. Saturday started us out with a nice morning and afternoon but by mid afternoon the wind picked up and early evening brought out the rain. Sunday we woke up to showers and they continued right up till the awards ceremony. Special thanks to Pymatuning State Park in Ohio for permission to have the event. Please also note that OHMC members voted at the 2008 awards banquet to have the 2009 Open Summer Contest to be held there again next year too. We hosted 74 muskie anglers From Ohio, Pennsylvania and even a few from West Virginia, in pursuit of the mighty muskie. Only 2 huskies were caught this year. But there were 29 muskies turned in total with several anglers registering multiple muskies. The three winners in the Sportsman Division received a trophy award. I would like to congratulate everyone on good releases to let these fish be caught again in the future.

*The Sportsman Division:* 
First place winner was Elmer McClure of Navarre, Oh with a 43.00-inch muskie. 

Second place went to Ronald Frantz of Greenville, Pa with a 42.00-inch muskie. 

Third place winner was Mike Mihalko of Clinton, Oh with a 39.00-inch muskie.

Jr Angler Josh Rine of Proctor WV won the most released plaque with four muskies caught, totaling 136.00-inches. 

*Here are the listing of all the muskies caught:* 
Elmer McClure of Navarre, Oh----43.00 inch, 31.00 inch
Ronald Frantz of Greenville, Pa ---42.00 inch , 38.00 inch
Mike Mihalko of Clinton, Oh ------39.00 inch, 37.00 inch 
John Hawkins of New Martinsville WV--38.00 inch
Russ Roberts of Norton, OH----38.00 inch
Mike Cline of S. Euclid OH----37.00 inch
Jeff Matzell of Greenville PA 37.00 inch
Josh Rine of Proctor WV--37.00, 36.50, 33.50, 29.00 (136.00 inch total)
Dave Hammond of Chillicothe OH 36.00 inch, 33.00 inch
Max Case Jr of Girard OH --33.00 inch
Ray Elkins of E. Canton OH --33.00 inch
Aaron Kirkingburg of Newark O--32,75 inch
Justin Rine of Proctor WV--32.50 inch
Sylvester Trunkett of N. Ridgeville OH--32.00 inch, 31.00 inch
Paul Dawes of Howard OH--31.50 inch
Chuck Land Sr of Willoughby O--31.50 inch, 30.00 inch
Tim Mizer of Roaming Shores OH--31.50 inch
Mitchell Dawes of Geneva OH--31.00 inch
Debbie Gasper of Independence OH--31.00 inch
Dale Virant of Willowick OH --30.50 inch





Just as a side note...I broke the "officers curse" by catching a muskie _during official contest hours_. That's the first muskie I've caught during a contest since becoming an officer with the club. I actually can't remember the last time any officer caught a muskie during one of our Outings!

I don't mind bringing the info here for you guys, and since I started frequenting this board...I will continue to update any OHMC stuff on here for you. Just remember...you can visit _*our*_ website and get the info there also. I'm in the process of revamping the OHMC message board and web pages, so look for a "new site" in the near future. We did do a little face lift a couple months ago...it's only going to get better


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Aaron!

I appreciate you sharing the information here. For some reason or another I can't get the OHMC board here at the office. You'll be expected to repeat at all future club events! lol

CG


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh crap...what have i gotten myself into?


----------

